# Halloween movies



## Miskatonic (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm looking to find some halfway decent horror movies that have come out say after 2010. Not looking for gore porn.

I surf Netflix and it seems everything is 1/5 stars which doesn't look promising. 

I've watched the classics plenty of times so something new would be nice. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 9, 2015)

*The Cabin in the Woods* is the only film I can think of, that I'd recommend.
If you like the Wheedonverse, then it should entertain...
It feels a bit like a gloriously big budget episode of Angel [and that is meant as a compliment].


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah I've seen that one. The guy that plays Thor is in that one right?


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 9, 2015)

I think so [I haven't seen any of the Thor movies]. 
I was trying to spot all the people from other JW tales. He does like his acting Troupe.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 9, 2015)

He's in that scene where he tries to jump the motorcycle over that big ravine or whatever it is.


----------



## Addison (Oct 9, 2015)

I gotta say I love the horror movies. They show me that life could be worse. Yet I'm a sucker for the classics. Have you really seen all the post 2010 horror movies? Netflix-search the name Vincent Price. He was the Sorcerer Supreme of Horror Movies in his day. Also Bram Stoker. The Stephen King movies. There's one called Storm of the Century that was amazing. He also partook in the movie Tales From the Dark Side. 

If you have indeed seen all those old movies and really want the newer stuff, and good stuff (By the way you shouldn't let Netflix stars sway you're opinion. I saw a Netflix-rated two star horror movie "Red Moon" that scared me stiff (I'd use stronger words but this site has policies). I give it five stars.) 

First off you said you don't want gore porn. So I'm guessing movies like Hatchet 1-3 are out, just making sure. What about creature features? Otherworldly or normal creatures like sharks, crocs etc.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 10, 2015)

Addison said:


> I gotta say I love the horror movies. They show me that life could be worse. Yet I'm a sucker for the classics. Have you really seen all the post 2010 horror movies? Netflix-search the name Vincent Price. He was the Sorcerer Supreme of Horror Movies in his day. Also Bram Stoker. The Stephen King movies. There's one called Storm of the Century that was amazing. He also partook in the movie Tales From the Dark Side.
> 
> If you have indeed seen all those old movies and really want the newer stuff, and good stuff (By the way you shouldn't let Netflix stars sway you're opinion. I saw a Netflix-rated two star horror movie "Red Moon" that scared me stiff (I'd use stronger words but this site has policies). I give it five stars.)
> 
> First off you said you don't want gore porn. So I'm guessing movies like Hatchet 1-3 are out, just making sure. What about creature features? Otherworldly or normal creatures like sharks, crocs etc.



Very familiar with Vincent Price, lol.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 10, 2015)

You said new ones, but let me first mention "The Haunting," which is a 1960s adaptation of Shirley Jackson's book "The Haunting of Hill House." That's well worth watching, and when I see it I can see influences that later came out in Sam Raimi's horror films. 

For newer ones:

Let The Right One In (the Swedish version)
The Others
Ginger Snaps (teen werewolf movie, but good)
Pan's Labyrinth
The Descent (British version)
The Babadook
Drag Me to Hell
Cabin in the Woods
Kairo
The Devil's Backbone
Shaun of the Dead (if that counts)
American Psycho (if that counts)


----------



## Addison (Oct 10, 2015)

I have to say that I doubt you've seen all the older horror movies. I'm still making my way through them and I started my journey as Horror-nut years ago. So let me list some of my favorites:
Insidious Series
Oculus
The Crazies
Sinister
Mama
Fright Night
Annabelle
ATM (More thriller than horror but you will be scared and paranoid)
They
Choose
The Tall Man
Truth or Die
V/H/S series
Cursed
Daywatch & Nightwatch (I haven't found a version in english so if you like reading subtitles then give these a try.)
The Final
Hatchet series
Curse of Chucky
The Maze
Husk
The Babadook
You're Next
Would You Rather
Dog Soldiers
Bait
The Ward
House of Fears
Dog Soldiers
The Relic
Tremors series (Only the fifth-I know for sure-is after 2010 but the first ones are great)
Valentine (A horror movie set during the holiday of love. I love this one)
Trick 'r Treat
Pumpkinhead

So obviously I went a little crazy with the list. I've been watching a lot of horror lately, I'll be stuck with kid parties and trick or treating come the actual holiday. So if I can't have a perfectly spooky Halloween I want to help someone have it. Oh, the list is a mix of dates, I'm not sure how many are after 2010 but, there you go. Have a great Halloween.


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 10, 2015)

Addison said:


> ...Daywatch & Nightwatch (I haven't found a version in english so if you like reading subtitles then give these a try.)...



There is no English version. Its supposed to be viewed in Russian.  But I also HIGHLY recommend it. 

(depending on your country of origin) 
the woman in black
don't be afraid of the dark
Dead snow  (soooo bad. Its one of those bad good movies)

And if you want something more pumpkins and childish there is always, Hotel Transylvanian.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 10, 2015)

Addison - 

Fright Night is up there with my all time favorites (I've literally watched it a few hundred times) and I'm watching Trick R Treat right now, lol. 

What do you consider the older horror movies? Not all the ones you put in that list right? I'm talking 80's on back to the 50's.


----------



## Miskatonic (Oct 10, 2015)

Steerpike said:


> You said new ones, but let me first mention "The Haunting," which is a 1960s adaptation of Shirley Jackson's book "The Haunting of Hill House." That's well worth watching, and when I see it I can see influences that later came out in Sam Raimi's horror films.
> 
> For newer ones:
> 
> ...



I've watched the ones in bold.


----------



## Addison (Oct 13, 2015)

Everyone has their own opinion on old movies. For me there's Old and then there's Classic, some movies are in both categories. Obviously silent films are old. The original Texas Chainsaw Massacre would be Old and Classic, just like Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street. Usually, for me, the Old category starts at the beginning of movie history and goes till 1979, 1985 at youngest. From then on they're young movies. 

Notice I say young, not good. Just want to make that clear.


----------

